# 29 Gallon sump



## joeeey

For sale is a custom built 29 gallon sum with 5 chambers, filter sock holder and (3) 7" filter socks. Each chanber has anti bubble baffles and al baffles are glass.

Located in Farmindale NY 11735. 40 bucks

feel free to send me a PM.

Thanks Joe.


----------

